# Biography recommendations sought!



## he beholds (Jun 27, 2009)

My husband and I have made summer reading lists (he's a teacher with summer off) and I would like to add some biographies to my list. I watched an interesting documentary on Jefferson and Hamilton the other night on PBS, which made me want to know more about Jefferson, so if anyone has a recommendation for that, please let me know!

I would also like a biography of a Puritan or other Reformed hero of the Faith. I would like it to read like fiction, that is, in a story format. (Do all biographies naturally do this? The few I have read do, but I am afraid some may just be facts, facts, and facts.) I would like to be entertained _and_ informed as I read. Our old PB Librarian had a snippet about Jonathan Edwards on a recent blog entry, and I could read more about him, but I would really read about anyone, were the story good enough. I don't need their whole life story, but all the good parts. (No six volume treatises, please!)


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 27, 2009)

*Good Reads*

I have recently enjoyed/profited from these:

*Amazing Grace* William Wilberforce and the Heroic Campaign to end Slavery by *Eric Metaxas* _very moving and inspiriing_

*John Newton* From Disgrace to Amazing Grace by *Jonathan Aitken* _insightful into the gradual awakening of a soul to progressing sanctification_

*The Forgotten Man* A New History of the Great Depression by *Amity Shlaes* *very* relevant in light of today's economy.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 27, 2009)

A few off the top of my head:

Idelette, by Edna Gerstner [about Calvin's wife; don't overlook the book's dedication page!]

Marriage to a Difficult Man, by Elizabeth Dodds [about J. Edwards & his wife]

Francis Makemie of Ramelton - Father of American Presbyterianism, by Barkley

Life of John Murray, by Iain Murray, in vol. 3 of _The Collected Writings of John Murray_


----------



## TimV (Jun 27, 2009)

Dabney's life of Stonewall Jackson is a fun read.


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 27, 2009)

I thought Arnold Dallimore's George Whitefield was an enjoyable and informative read.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 27, 2009)

'Innocent Traitor' by Alison Weir

Its a biography of Lady Jane Grey told as in 1st person chapters and in a story format.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 27, 2009)

I hear John G. Paton's autobiography is pretty incredible (though I haven't had time to read it myself).


----------



## wmc1982 (Jun 27, 2009)

Life of R Murray M'Cheyne by Andrew Bonar 
(ISBN 9780851510859)


----------



## he beholds (Jun 27, 2009)

Irish Presbyterian said:


> 'Innocent Traitor' by Alison Weir
> 
> Its a biography of Lady Jane Grey told as in 1st person chapters and in a story format.



Who is Lady Jane Grey? I guess I could read the book to find out...


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 27, 2009)

Lady Jane Grey was a niece of Henry VII who was brought to the throne of England for Just nine days after the death of Edward VI.

Edward VI was Britain's strongest supporter of the protestant Reformation and wanted to more fully reform the Church of England. He was ill from an early age and knowing that he would die and that his sister Mary I would come to the throne (who was a Roman Catholic) the Lord's of the realm wanted Lady Jane Grey to take the throne. Jane was every bit the supporter of the Reformation in Europe and was the perfect choice to reform the nation. Unfortunately the throne was seized by Mary's supporters and Jane was sent to the tower. She refused to recant her protestant beliefs and was beheaded. 



Alison Weir is a historian who wrote this as her first piece in story format. Lady Jane is portrayed as a great and godly woman of God.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Two great biographies of General Douglas MacArthur,

_Old Soldiers Never Die_, Geoffrey Perret
_American Cesear_, William Manchester


----------



## Laura (Jun 27, 2009)

I greatly enjoyed DG Hart's biography of Machen, _Defending the Faith_. It was fascinating to learn more about the man and his times but it also helped clarify some of my convictions about the role of the church in society, etc. I highly recommend it.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2009)

I second Clark's recommendation of Dallimore. It may be somewhat lengthy, but it doesn't feel that way! Informative, well told, and devotional in scope. I really enjoyed Muether's biography of Van Til. Iain Murray's biography of Lloyd-Jones is also excellent. Murray has an excellent biography of Jonathan Edwards, as does George Marsden.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

The Heroes of the Faith series are good easy reads. I have read a few of them from my church library, such as Spurgeon and Carver.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 27, 2009)

Wayne said:


> _
> Marriage to a Difficult Man, by Elizabeth Dodds [about J. Edwards & his wife]
> 
> _



I haven't read this yet, but several of my friends said it was an exellent read, especially for married couples! I've been meaning to get it!


----------



## he beholds (Jun 27, 2009)

Jake said:


> The Heroes of the Faith series are good easy reads. I have read a few of them from my church library, such as Spurgeon and Carver.



I don't necessarily like easy reads, just not all facts. But we have one of those, so maybe while I wait I should pick it up...

Edit: I think ours is on Muller. Have you read that one? 



In His Grip said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



That does sound great!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 27, 2009)

Faith Cook also has a biography of Lady Jane Grey, called _Nine-Day Queen of England_. I can recommend that one highly. In fact, all of Faith Cook's biographies are very interesting.


----------



## lynnie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love biographies and have read many, but I'd have to agree with the person above that John Paton's autobiography wins first prize. He was the first missionary to the New Hebrides cannibal islands (well, there were a couple before him that got cooked and eaten before they made any converts) and he went through terrible trials inc. the death of his first wife and baby. Later he remarried and eventually there was a massive revival on one of the islands. It is just marvelous (you can skip over his childhood years in the beginning if that part is too slow).

There is a newer companion volume- Letters his wife Margaret wrote about their life on the islands. Sheer delight to read.

Speaking of wives submitting, when the wives started to get rebellious, the men used to cook and eat a couple of them and then the rest would behave for a while. It was not an easy calling to be sent to that place !!!!


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a great story-version account of Gen. Jackson's life. He was a great man, a Presbyterian Deacon, and an important American hero. One of the great military minds of the 19th century. 

Amazon.com: Stonewall: John Dwyer: Books


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 28, 2009)

Rev. Keister (greenbaggins) nailed it well with those he recommended esp .Murray's superb book's on LLoyd-Jones and Edwards and may I also add A.W Pink to great biographies penned by Murray


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you ever read "Here I Stand?" Biography of Martin Luther. It remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 28, 2009)

Do not forget Murray's biography of John Murray. Quite an excellent read and also provides an almost "background" history of Westminster-Philly.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 3, 2009)

Wayne said:


> *Marriage to a Difficult Man, by Elizabeth Dodds [about J. Edwards & his wife]
> *



I have ordered this one on ebay. (the only recommendation that I could find for cheap so far...)



Irish Presbyterian said:


> 'Innocent Traitor' by Alison Weir
> 
> Its a biography of Lady Jane Grey told as in 1st person chapters and in a story format.



I got this out of the library and LOVE it so far. I'm about halfway finished and nervous. I also picked it for my book club book (mostly or all non-Christians, so I'm hoping this will bring good conversations).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 3, 2009)

A biography that I've just finished, and thoroughly enjoyed, is The Life of John Newton, by Josiah Bull. He interacts a great deal with Newton's Letters, (an edition of which Bull edited and which was recently republished as The Letters of John Newton) and Newton's own autobiographical account, which I don't believe exists in recent printing. These aren't exactly "novel-like" but are nevertheless reading that is hard to put down as you see the transformation of this man from slave trader to slave of Christ. 

I also can't pass up recommending The Memoir and Remains of Robert Murray M'Cheyne. It's a long book - but well worth it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2009)

Lady Jane Gray is my kind of hero. The reformed faith & sound money! We could use one or two like that today....


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 4, 2009)

Hope you're getting the edition of _Marriage to a Difficult Man_ that is annotated by the Pipers. Dodds grasp of reformed thought is astonishingly weak for someone attempting this subject! The Pipers notes try to straighten this out.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 4, 2009)

I am suprised no one mentioned the autobiography of the Prince of Preachers - The 2 volume autobiography of CH Spurgeon by Banner of Truth.
I also second the biographaries of Whitefield and Lloyd-Jones. I would also mention the recent book Lloyd-Jones - messenger of grace by Ian Murray.


----------

